
Christopher Domas – The Ring 0 Facade Awakening the Processors Inner Demons - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XH0F9r0siTI
======
peter_d_sherman
[https://infocon.org/cons/DEF%20CON/DEF%20CON%2026/DEF%20CON%...](https://infocon.org/cons/DEF%20CON/DEF%20CON%2026/DEF%20CON%2026%20presentations/Christopher%20Domas/DEFCON-26-Christopher-
Domas-The-Ring-0-Facade-Updated.pdf)

Excerpt: "So, we’re in the clear?

Sadly, no.

Instruction grep through firmware databases reveals previously unknown
passwords:

Hundreds of firmwares, variety of vendors

Windows kernel

Likely: unlocks processor I did not have."

------
skibz
Unfortunately, it seems as thought the scanning tool that Christopher
developed is yet to be published on GitHub.

